# 27.5" draw.....Hoyt Tribute or Mathews conquest 4 for new fingers bow



## EagleI79 (Jan 14, 2010)

Like the title says. I'm a week or so out on the time to purchase and wondering what bow would do me best. I know its a soft wall vs. hard wall and all the differences between the two bows. I'm mostly conserned about my short draw length. I like both bows and have shot the mathews before but with a release. I am very curious about the Tribute but would like to know my 450+ grain arrows will get to the intended target/animal in a timely manner "read that faster than my recurves". And I'm wondering about the valley of the Mathews with the MiniMax cams. If it will be too short or just right with proper back tension. The only thing I don't like about the Mathews is the grip I wish it came with and option of the Conquest 3 riser Wood Grip or the machined in one. I would choose the wood b/c I hate a cold bow in the winter. Any help here or with a pm will be great. Thanks


----------



## AReric (Mar 6, 2010)

I just bought a C4 (65% let off Max cam) and it feels good to me, using a NAP flipper and a Damascus glove. It is set at 29" DL, and I need to have it lowered to 28.5". Hopefully the finger pinch I was getting will lessen with the shorter DL. If it doesn't, I'll probably stick with my 62" static recurve and sell the C4. Nice bow though, black riser w/ camo limbs. I wasn't sure I'd like the grip at first, but I can wrap it with hockey tape and it's fine. Good luck to you in your choice.


----------

